# Phantom Cruze build thread (LOTS OF PICTURES)



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool pics good job


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Not a bad start. Any other plans?


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Not a bad start. Any other plans?


Im debating plasti-dip rims, with blue or red lug nuts. For sure i will be plasti dipping the interior trim, there is some minor scuffs on the piece around the shifter. Also plan on plasti dipping the lower front grill, and getting some fogs

You cant tell in the images but i was in a fender bender with someone (rear bumper) but ive got an RS bumper on the way im replacing it with. After that im going to debadge the dealer logo, LT and add an RS badge and turbo badge, also going to add the RS spoiler

Performance wise it has the reso delete and k&n drop in, next is trifecta tune and muffler delete

Still trying to think of other things to do as well, any ideas are appreciated


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice job, and I like the campground setting too!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

yepp, thats where i live currently!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

hahaha i like the location of the stickers. i was the one who started that about a week or so ago...its sleeper horse power looks like you got about 5 extra hp there. i am working on an extra 15hp. shhhhh no one knows about it...


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> hahaha i like the location of the stickers. i was the one who started that about a week or so ago...its sleeper horse power looks like you got about 5 extra hp there. i am working on an extra 15hp. shhhhh no one knows about it...
> 
> View attachment 11011


yeah you were the one who inspired me! the gains are nuts! hehe 

That pic reminded me that im also planning on doing some interior leds as well, kinda wanting to try something different as everyone uses blue it seems


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

where can i get those bowties? looks awesome


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just bought a carbon fiber vinyl sheet from autozone and layed out a square piece over the bowtie and traced the shape, the steering wheel i pressed a small square against the bowtie and traced out the shape it made on the adhesive


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Im debating between installing OEM fog lights or doing the LED running lights, any thoughts? Maybe doing the OEMs with yellow bulbs?


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I personally prefer the fogs instead of the strips, something about he strips looks out of place to me.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

+1 for fogs. Not a fan of the strips either, they just look wrong to me. Yellow bulbs ?? Must be a new trend


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JAFO said:


> Yellow bulbs ?? Must be a new trend


Agree on the strips looking wrong. Not a fan.

Yellow bulbs are a European thing, I believe it's a requirement actually.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

JAFO said:


> +1 for fogs. Not a fan of the strips either, they just look wrong to me. Yellow bulbs ?? Must be a new trend
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah ill probably go with standard fogs, i want something that works anyways

As for yellow bulbs ive seen cars with it around here, kinda like the look it gives on some cars


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Got some more mods done. RS rear bumper, plasti dip badges and carbon fiber on the chrome trunk trim.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

phantomknight321 said:


> Yeah ill probably go with standard fogs, i want something that works anyways
> 
> As for yellow bulbs ive seen cars with it around here, kinda like the look it gives on some cars


I think the yellow foglights is a European style.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I think the yellow foglights is a European style.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Either way fog lights are on the to do list for sure.

Right now im focusing on the cheaper DIY mods, wanna get that stuff out of the way so that i have a base point for all of the big mods i plan to do


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good progress so far. Did the new bumper come with the sensors or did you just transfer over?


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mick said:


> Good progress so far. Did the new bumper come with the sensors or did you just transfer over?


I just transferred them, already had sensors. The job was alot easier than it looked once i figured it out lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I hoped so, I'd like to get some in the future.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Very Nice! I like it.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Update!:











SOON

i think it should be obvious whats coming next


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice job on the bowtie on the steering wheel. I tried to vinyl mine but it just wouldn't hold due to the texture. I ended up dipping mine. Looks great.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

phantomknight321 said:


> Update!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support this


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done mate looks awesome. I thought the same thing about the fogs lights but I did strips and they turned out great. Peripheral vision is killer with them too. Interiour LED would be a nice touch too  maybe a white LED rear bowtie accent would work with the carbon fibre as well... picked up a blue one for $10 on eBay myself... no pics yet but looks great.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> I support this


Thanks! i will be trying to do this if i get time here at the warehouse hehe

hopefully i can and i can get some pictures up!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Got it done, couldn't get any good pictures since it's dark out but i took one for now hehe 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Looks good. Curious to see a better picture.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Did the plasti dip lower grill last night, very pleased with the look! Its all coming together, soon ill have even bigger things coming!

Pics!


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Actually looks very nice. Good job! I'm surprised LT wheels look that nice plasti dipped. Could have saved my self $2200. HAHA. Next up, plasti dip the chrome outline around the grill. The bowtie really pops when its the only chrome on the front.

You should also throw your cruze up for COTM. You have pictures already. Nothing to lose.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Already did  

But when I put the submission in I didnt have the plasti dip done, so im kinda stuck now

Thanks for the compliment btw!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using phsycic mind powers


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I tried to dip the chrome around the grill this weekend. It's tough to tape off the grill just right so only the chrome gets hit with the dip. I ended up trying it twice and both times when I was taking off the tape on the grill I got a few pieces that pulled up. Being a perfectionist, I got mad and took all of it off. I have a carbon fiber vinyl piece covering the yellow bow tie and I dipped the chrome border. It looked good until I jacked it up taking the tape off.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I tried to dip the chrome around the grill this weekend. It's tough to tape off the grill just right so only the chrome gets hit with the dip. I ended up trying it twice and both times when I was taking off the tape on the grill I got a few pieces that pulled up. Being a perfectionist, I got mad and took all of it off. I have a carbon fiber vinyl piece covering the yellow bow tie and I dipped the chrome border. It looked good until I jacked it up taking the tape off.


Thats my big worry. Figuring out how the **** to mask around the outline to dip it.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

H8 12V 35W 2500K HID Yellow Xenon JDM Fog Light Bulbs Lamp | eBay
I went with these yellow fog lights. I did have one burn out prematurely within a month and I contacted seller and they sent me new set no ?s asked. Ive had good luck with them so far. Really bright too.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Lightz39 said:


> Thats my big worry. Figuring out how the **** to mask around the outline to dip it.


I thought about protecting behind the grille and just dipping the whole thing. It would save the headache of trying to tap all of that off and then trying to pul it off later. The only thing with the grill is all of the surface area of the honeycomb - there are a lot of angles to spray.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I did the top chrome peice with everything on the car. Get some masking tape andin small strips, apply it carefully. I ended up doing it twice. 2nd time I took a hobby knife and cut the tape where the crease is. Threw some news paper over the hood and other areas after that and then I was off. Hard part is making sure you get it all exposed and then carefully getting it back off before it dries. 

Make sure you do it right the first time because adding masking tape later will cause the dip to come off.

If you want to do the honey comb as well, just remove it from the car.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well the only other plasti dipping i may do are some stripes, and i dont know about that yet. May remove the dealer pinstripe (depending on difficulty) and do plasti dip rally stripes

My next big project is to clean up my subwoofer install, considering buying a new amp, the one i have is fine but it isnt cosmetically appealling and id like something more efficient

Then im gonna go back to performance! Getting the SRI in tommorow!

Also, ive been debating between getting a BPV or waiting and getting a tune, then going BOV. Is the BPV worth it, even if its just for sound? If its just built better than the stock bpv then it seems like it would be worth it


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

phantomknight321 said:


> Well the only other plasti dipping i may do are some stripes, and i dont know about that yet. May remove the dealer pinstripe (depending on difficulty) and do plasti dip rally stripes
> 
> My next big project is to clean up my subwoofer install, considering buying a new amp, the one i have is fine but it isnt cosmetically appealling and id like something more efficient
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't even notice you had a stripe on the car.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

got my CXracing SRI installed today....didnt expect the sound difference to be so huge!!!!!!! Especially in the cabin, its absolutely nuts

Ill put pics up after i finish the engine bay, no sense taking the pics right now lol

plus i have to fix a more permanent mounting situation for the intake, along with a custom fab heat shield


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gave her a nice wash, detail, wash and took some pics

































































I wish i could change the pictures on my COTM submission....i think i have better chances with the mods ive done lately...


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think stereo guy will win this month. That thing is just crazy. Love the blue lugs. Cars looking really nice. If I didn't get black I definitely would have gotten silver.


----------



## ko225009 (Mar 15, 2013)

This cruze is so sweet. I just bought a 2012 silver lt this weekend and was planning on plasti dipping the rims and some other stuff. This looks really nice! Not sure if smoking the tail lights would be worth it yet. Definitely thinking about it.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

ko225009 said:


> This cruze is so sweet. I just bought a 2012 silver lt this weekend and was planning on plasti dipping the rims and some other stuff. This looks really nice! Not sure if smoking the tail lights would be worth it yet. Definitely thinking about it.


Thanks!

Let me know if you tint your tails, i would like to see some pics if you do

Nice choice btw! I didnt realize the silver would grow on me as much as it has hehe


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

well i cant believe im saying this but im actually debating selling my short ram intake...ive found the noise levels to be....excessive...

IMHO not worth it when the resonator delete with drop in was the same performance gain.....any thoughts? Should i sell or just deal with it? Is there a way to make it quieter? Oh and if you want it just pm me


----------

